# Ecu pinout for gen 1 2011 chevy cruze 1.4 Turbo



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ty7ii said:


> Would anyone know where i could find a ecu pinout for a gen1 cruze 1.4T, i have looked everywhere


Welcome Aboard!

Where is everywhere?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So far, I have found this:









1.4 turbo ECU pinouts needed


Is anybody able to help with ECU pinout diagram for 2011 (or any later year) 1.4 litre turbo engine? I need to identify pins for revs, roads speed, TPS and clutch switch. Australian dealers do not want to help. Thanks.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

